# Thermal Ticket Stock



## CheeseFunnel (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm getting ready to order replenishment thermal ticket stock for my facility, and in the process, have noticed that we're paying a higher price for our stock than what is offered elsewhere. I manage a unified auditorium for the local public school district, and we print tickets in-house for our local community events.

The person in charge before me bought stock and software from Theater Support Systems (theatresupportsys.com), presumably to use with their WinTix software and our small Boca micro printer. I've since ditched WinTix (bugged out and cumbersome), and print my tickets myself using an application I wrote myself in MS Access. Right now, we're paying $28-$30 per bundle of 1000 tickets. I've received quotes from vendors ranging from $15 per 1000 to around $23 per 1000. Those sound like much better deals, but I'm cautious about quality and whether they will work with my Boca printer. Beings this is a school district, naturally every dollar I spend is scrutinized, and I don't want to drop several hundred dollars on stock that won't work or will lint up my printer.

What are you experiences with your thermal stock? Any vendors you can recommend that you have had good luck with? Any to avoid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpf (Apr 17, 2012)

I've worked with thermal printers on Ultrasound machines, ECGs, etc, with a similar situation. I'd recommend asking the suppliers you're looking at if you can get small samples to test out. Obviously you won't see the long term effects with 20 tickets, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## venuetech (Apr 17, 2012)

looking at boca systems they list price a 2x5.5" generic concert ticket at 19.20/K


----------



## Benjod82 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure which printer you have but we recently purchases 10,000 tickets (2x5.5") right from Boca for around $115 w/shipping (I believe the price jumps quite a bit per unit for only 1000).. I didn't really think about quality but they are right from Boca. My contact was Cath Adams ([email protected]).


----------



## BobHealey (Apr 17, 2012)

I've used National before. I think we paid around ~$200 for 10,000 for blanks. They'll also do custom stock. Thermal Tickets Pretty happy with them.


----------



## SelectStubs (Jul 12, 2013)

BobHealey said:


> I've used National before. I think we paid around ~$200 for 10,000 for blanks. They'll also do custom stock. Thermal Tickets Pretty happy with them.


Hello! You may contact me for a quote. I have generic ticket stock in several colors compatible with the Boca printers, in 300 DPI quality. My price is $12.00 per thousand plus delivery. Feel free to contact me for custom stock as well. Leanna Reeder, SelectStubs.com (714) 465-9597 or email [email protected]


----------

